# Mahi Mahi and Sailfish on GCKFA Tournament 28 April 12



## yakntat

Barrett and I decided to fish offshore for the tournament and it paid off big time. We had a plan to get some kings and spanish and concentrate on those for the tournament. We launched about 520am and by 630 we both had a double hook up on Mahi Mahi. We were pumped and joked about now we need a sailfish and black fin tuna and laughed. In about 30 min Barrett started screaming at me that he had a sail on and I couldn't believe my eyes, the sail was jumping out of the water. He landed him on a homemade king rig. We took some photos and trolled him for about 5 min and he swam off. Awesome sight. I ended up with 6 Mahi Mahi and 2 spanish. Barrett landed a king, mahi mahi and a spanish. Epic day. I made a video of the last Mahi. Enjoy


----------



## Caddy Yakker

Nice!


----------



## Dragsmoker

Nice haul. What reel are you using?


----------



## hsiF deR

Epic! Congrats!!!


----------



## yakntat

Dragsmoker said:


> Nice haul. What reel are you using?


Nothing fancy. Just a penn fierce 5000. It does the job though. No issues with it yet.


----------



## Dragsmoker

yakntat said:


> Nothing fancy. Just a penn fierce 5000. It does the job though. No issues with it yet.


I have a penn fierce 6000. I like mine, caught my first shark on it. Works great


----------



## osborne311

Absolutely Amazing! Thanks for sharing and congrats.


----------



## jasonh1903

Nice job! Great fish! I got out there around 10:00 and got nothing. Should have come earlier.


----------



## PompNewbie

Man that is freaking awesome.. was that out of Destin? you seemed to be pretty close in for Mahi


----------



## joeyheaf

Wow, that's the kind of day you may never top out of a kayak again! Nice fish guys and great video!


----------



## Ginzu

jasonh1903 said:


> Nice job! Great fish! I got out there around 10:00 and got nothing. Should have come earlier.


I didn't get out there till after 10, but the fish were still there. Got a King and 3 Mahi before heading out to the weigh ins.


----------



## TronGod

Soo coool!


----------



## bbarton13

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Congrats guys


----------



## punkfishking

Nice job guys, I was down west of you between Opal Beach and the pier, wish I was closer to the pier I guess. Only got 1 spanish. That mahi is awesome, and the sailfish, amazing. Makes me want to go again soon.


----------



## fishn4fun

Thats an awesome day congrats


----------



## Ultralite

was at the weigh in yesterday...just glad you guys can catch that type fish from a kayak...i'm impressed, just not ready to jump in but, i'm certainly glad for you...

my friend's son won the tackle buckets and his dad got 3rd in the inshore slam...

good tourney for sure...congrats to all...


----------



## yakntat

PompNewbie said:


> Man that is freaking awesome.. was that out of Destin? you seemed to be pretty close in for Mahi


Mahi Mahi was on my bucket list, never thought I would get one in so close. Ummm! a little west of Destin.


----------



## fishn4fun

Ultralite said:


> was at the weigh in yesterday...just glad you guys can catch that type fish from a kayak...i'm impressed, just not ready to jump in but, i'm certainly glad for you...
> 
> my friend's son won the tackle buckets and his dad got 3rd in the inshore slam...
> 
> good tourney for sure...congrats to all...


Mike it was good to meet you yesterday and put a face with the name. Congrats to your friend and son


----------



## chaps

Great job again! It kinda makes me want to start getting offshore again in the yak.


----------



## oxbeast1210

lets go Juan

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## Ultralite

fishn4fun said:


> Mike it was good to meet you yesterday and put a face with the name. Congrats to your friend and son


thanks chris and backatcha...your name was called often on the leader board...good job man! keep up the good work!...

hoping i got the name right and good to meet you too...wearing a "Collin's dad" jersey just says it all...


----------



## pompanopete

All I can say is wow:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::thumbsup:


----------



## reelthrill

That sailfish got tangled up in a guys line on the pier and he jumped once and freed himself. We watched the sailfish head out in the direction of your kayak and in a few minutes the battle was on.


----------



## chodges

That is awesome!!! What kind of bait did you catch them on?


----------



## dthomas142

Great job fellas!! Looks like some fine eating for yall with the mahi, and yup, on my bucket list too!


----------



## B.Fine

reelthrill said:


> That sailfish got tangled up in a guys line on the pier and he jumped once and freed himself. We watched the sailfish head out in the direction of your kayak and in a few minutes the battle was on.


I wondered if anyone from the pier saw me hook him and go for a ride. 

I ended up with the sail, 30" Mahi, 31" King, and a 21" Spanish.

I should have bought a lottery ticket on the way home!!!

How about that great camera work by YakNTat!!!!


----------



## reelthrill

B.Fine said:


> I wondered if anyone from the pier saw me hook him and go for a ride.
> 
> I ended up with the sail, 30" Mahi, 31" King, and a 21" Spanish.
> 
> I should have bought a lottery ticket on the way home!!!
> 
> How about that great camera work by YakNTat!!!!


I can't believe you did not catch a cobia as well!!


----------



## yakntat

chodges said:


> That is awesome!!! What kind of bait did you catch them on?


Just trolling cigs on a king rig. Just happened to be lucky!!!:thumbup:


----------



## GatorBane

Looks like Navarre. That does it, I'm getting a Yak!


----------



## Caspr21

that is freaking awesome! congrats to you!!!!!!


----------



## nathan70

Epic day for sure. Were the mahi and sail caught on steel leader? I though it would spook them, but since you guys were catching kings it had to be.


----------



## Ginzu

We were all using wire.


----------

